# zknives, who is behind it?



## andoniminev (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone has an idea who the guy behind zknives is. Is he in that forum?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 5, 2012)

gator.


----------



## andoniminev (Jun 5, 2012)

thought so but was not sure


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep, this dude!


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 5, 2012)

Check out his Android app for steel charts. Pretty cool.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 5, 2012)

I love it! But had to take it off my phone due to bloating by the carrier.


----------

